# Choral Workshop 2016 in Cracow (Poland)



## MRF Music Festivals

*International Oratorio Choir
Choral Workshop 27 September - 2 October 2016 in Cracow (Poland)

Szymanowski & Brahms

Who is the International Oratorio Choir?*
The International Oratorio Choir (artistic director Peter Laskowski) is a project choir, with which you may again perform the oratorios you know in an international lineup.

*Who can take part in the project?*
-groups of at least 10 persons

*What are the terms and conditions for singers?*
-own choral scores (published by Universal Edition) of "Stabat Mater" (K. Szymanowski)
-own choral scores (published by Carus) of "Schicksalslied" - Song of Destiny (J. Brahms)
-some rough knowledge of the piece (e.g. having worked through it yourself or indeed having performed it on a previous occasion)
-commitment to attend all the rehearsals throughout the project phase

*Which pieces will be worked on together?*
"Stabat Mater" by Karol Szymanowski is one of the most famous and at the same time one of the most personal works of the composer.The first sketches were made in the spring of 1925. Everything here is characterised by a fascinating simplicity. The melodies basically consist of small and large seconds and thirds; most of the movements possess a slow tempo. A unique piece de resistance of oratorio literature, which could only emerge in a Slavic country.

The "Schicksalslied" (Song of Destiny) by Johannes Brahms is - together with "A German Requiem" among the best choral works of this composer.In 1868, while Brahms was visiting friends in Wilhelmshaven, he was given the poem "Hyperion's Song of Destiny" written by Friedrich Hölderlin. Brahms was so deeply affected by the words that he began to compose his Song of Destiny for Choir and Orchestra the very same day.

*Where will the rehearsals be held?*
In Cracow the International Oratorio Choir will be using the rehearsal rooms.
The former capital of Poland is one of Europe's last undiscovered destinations by mass tourism. Here the Holy Father Pope John Paul II served as a Bishop for more than twelve years. Centre of the old town is Rynek (main market place), one of Europe's most beautiful and largest market places. This market place is divided by huge cloth halls as well as the gothic St. Mary's Basilica. At the south edge of the old town rises the Wawelburg with the famous King's castle. In 2000, Krakow was the European Capital of Culture.

*Where and when the concert will take place?*
The concert will be held in Cracow (Poland) on 1st October 2016.

https://www.choral-workshops.com/choral-workshop-szymanowski-brahms-cracow/


----------

